
GitHub Repo with nothing on it and a ton of likes and stars - usernamebias
https://github.com/forwardmiami/robinhood
======
mtmail
Seems to be this app

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/fcvn65/for_fu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/fcvn65/for_fun_and_profit_we_made_a_robinhood_bot_that/)

"Please be patient as we prep the code for release. This may take a few days."
"Go watch/star this GitHub repo, when we push you'll be notified."

~~~
usernamebias
Interesting.

